# Rider down............me unfortunately.



## jdtate101 (29 Mar 2012)

Just nipped out today in the sunshine for a quick 1hr spin at lunchtime. About 2 miles into my regular route, I'm coming down a straight hill at about 25mph, when a woman in a blue corsa in the opposite lane cuts right across me to turn (to her right, my left). There is no chance for me to stop and I manage to scrub off some speed down to probably 15+mph but go over the bonnet and into the windscreen. She then carries on down the side road with me on the bonnet for a good 20yrds before hitting the breaks and dumping me onto the road. She then drives rounds me and off down the road for a further 20yrds and parks up.
Luckily I'm not seriously hurt. I've got a busted up right leg (just stressed and bruising), some nasty road rash on my knees, elbows and arse. I can't really walk right now due to the pain, but I did go to hospital and the xray was clear. Three witnesses saw the incident and all say she was at fault, police attended within 3 mins and took all details (and my bike).
Bike is utterly wreaked. It was my pride and joy and is now smashed up so badly It's defiantly going to be a write off. Once back on my feet it will be off to the Pinarello dealer to certify it's status. I know for a fact he will declare it unsafe due to the speed of the impact.

Still it could have been so much worse. This was it before....I'm so sad  , will post some piccy's of it when I collect tomorrow.


----------



## John90 (29 Mar 2012)

Jeez. Nice bike too. Presumably you are due some injury compensation as well as the bike?


----------



## NormanD (29 Mar 2012)

Bad news on the accident and also the bike  , but good news you've came away with a lot less damage to yourself than could have been 

wishing you a speedy recovery there JD


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Mar 2012)

yeah, hope so. Legs hurt quite a bit right now and I can't really walk.

One more thing. I would like to give a big shout out to the police and ambulance lads who picked me off the road, plus the 3 builders who stopped, took care of me and all gave statements to the police. It's nice to know some people are prepared to stick around and help.

Lastly, a mention should go to Phil from sportive photo. I was due to ride the Southern Spring Classic this sunday, and just emailed him on the off chance he could refund me the entry. He has immediately offered a refund with no fuss. That's true customer service.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

Bummer! I'm glad that the damage to you wasn't worse, but it's a real shame about your bike. Surely you must end up with a new replacement bike on the driver's insurance after this?

I'm not a great fan of compensation culture, but when somebody's crass stupidity causes an incident like this, I think you are entitled to every penny you can get!


----------



## cloggsy (29 Mar 2012)

Get well soon... Shame the bike is mashed, but that can be replaced...

Hope her insurance pays up sharpish and the ol' bill give her a few points and a nice fine for driving without due care and attention!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (29 Mar 2012)

My impression is that some people just should not be allowed to drive.


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Mar 2012)

Will be contacting British Cycling first thing tomorrow. Luckily my mate owns the Pinarello dealership in Birmingham, so has agreed to sort it all for me (writing statements for the insurance companies as to the structural worthiness of the bike, costs etc...). I think this one is an open and shut case (the police seemed to think so too). I will be asking for her to be charged if possible. I'm not vindictive by nature, but I REALLY hate motorists who don't look. Seen far too many SMIDSY's where the cyclist got screwed up, all for the sake of a 1 or 2 sec visual check!!


----------



## BSRU (29 Mar 2012)

Holy crap, what a waste of a nice bike, considering you were on her bonnet/windscreen your injuries seem light, hopefully heal quickly.


----------



## dawesome (29 Mar 2012)

Why did she keep driving with you on the car? Was she in shock? Get well soon. Take it easy with injuries, stuff can Develop.


----------



## Graham1426 (29 Mar 2012)

The main thing is your ok apart from a few cuts and bruise's, the bike although beautiful as she was can and will be replaced, by the way what hill were you coming down, as i'm not far from your neck of the woods i'm curious, maybe i will see you limping around the the Dog pub


----------



## CopperCyclist (29 Mar 2012)

Glad your ok. Gutted about the bike - that's a beautiful bike!


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Mar 2012)

Graham1426 said:


> The main thing is your ok apart from a few cuts and bruise's, the bike although beautiful as she was can and will be replaced, by the way what hill were you coming down, as i'm not far from your neck of the woods i'm curious, maybe i will see you limping around the the Dog pub


 
I was going southbound the A4121 towards northfield. The accident happened at Nigel Ave:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...6GxQNHUoNM5iGHN0kuEWsg&cbp=11,198.66,,0,11.54

She was entering Nigel Ave from the northbound carriageway and cut right in front of me. As you can see from GM, it's quite open and nothing would have obstructed her view. Sun was overhead, so no light in her eyes either.


----------



## marshmella (29 Mar 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## sabian92 (29 Mar 2012)

Hope you get better soon, and get a nice shiny new bike!

She drove with you still on the bonnet? F**king nutter. Glad you're OK.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (29 Mar 2012)

Bikes nice but replaceable mate.
Glad you're relatively ok
Tony


----------



## sheddy (29 Mar 2012)

You might want to delete the post re: your mate and the bike shop
Her insurance co might read it and suspect something


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Mar 2012)

I hope you heal soon and that you can replace the bike without too much hassle.

I've got to agree with sabian92 - she sounds like a complete nutter to try and carry on driving with you on the bonnet. Is it just my imagination or is there more agressive driving in the last couple of years?


----------



## paulw1969 (29 Mar 2012)

glad your relatively ok.....could have been a LOT worse...shame about the bike but i hope you get at least the same as a replacement.....sounds like a nightmare accident to me.....i shuddered whilst reading.

once again glad your ok, take it easy the next few days while you recover


----------



## BlackPanther (29 Mar 2012)

Glad to hear you've been checked over and all's well. Hopefully you won't be too sore for too long. Thank gawd there were witnesses.....I can think of nothing worse than been taken out and then having to argue 'your word against hers' to get compensation. Hopefully you'll soon be back on a shiny new bike. BTW your bike looks (or at least looked) awesome. Looks like a few quids worth. I take it you were also wearing decent biking clobber....also ruined I bet?

You don't mention what the driver said after knocking you off. Was she at least apologetic?


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Mar 2012)

Awful... hope it all works out & you regain your confidence.


----------



## Graham1426 (29 Mar 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> I was going southbound the A4121 towards northfield. The accident happened at Nigel Ave:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...6GxQNHUoNM5iGHN0kuEWsg&cbp=11,198.66,,0,11.54
> 
> She was entering Nigel Ave from the northbound carriageway and cut right in front of me. As you can see from GM, it's quite open and nothing would have obstructed her view. Sun was overhead, so no light in her eyes either.


 
I know that road, you could have been going alot faster than 25mph on that stretch, probably lucky you weren't or it could have been a different story.

Speedy recovery to you.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (29 Mar 2012)

Get in touch with a solicitor and start the ball rolling with the insurance claim. Even if it's an open and shut case they don't get ressolved quickly. The most important thing is you haven't sustained permanent injury. The bikes replaceable!


----------



## gaz (29 Mar 2012)

Sorry to hear this, get well soon!


----------



## growingvegetables (29 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


> Bad news on the accident and also the bike  , but good news you've came away with a lot less damage to yourself than could have been
> 
> wishing you a speedy recovery there JD


+1


----------



## BrumJim (30 Mar 2012)

Sorry to hear the news. My neck of the woods, but not a familiar road to me.
Agree, you could have been really shifting down that bit of road.

Get well soon, and hope to meet you on the road again soon.


----------



## simon.r (30 Mar 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Get in touch with a solicitor and start the ball rolling with the insurance claim. Even if it's an open and shut case they don't get ressolved quickly. The most important thing is you haven't sustained permanent injury. The bikes replaceable!


 
I was knocked off by a car driver last November and chose to deal with the insurers of the driver directly, without going through a solicitor. They were very good, sending me a cheque to cover damage to my possessions within a few days and compensating me for the injuries I sustained within a few months (as quickly as possible given that I needed to wait a while to see if any of my injuries were likley to have long term affects and that they wanted an orthopaedic surgeon to review my injuries).

I'm not saying one shouldn't use a solicitor, but in my case I was satisfied with the outcome and suspect it was resolved quicker than had I used a solicitor.

To the OP - I bet you're feeling it this morning You have my sympathy and best wishes for a speedy recovery and resolution of your claim.


----------



## jdtate101 (30 Mar 2012)

simon.r said:


> I was knocked off by a car driver last November and chose to deal with the insurers of the driver directly, without going through a solicitor. They were very good, sending me a cheque to cover damage to my possessions within a few days and compensating me for the injuries I sustained within a few months (as quickly as possible given that I needed to wait a while to see if any of my injuries were likley to have long term affects and that they wanted an orthopaedic surgeon to review my injuries).
> 
> I'm not saying one shouldn't use a solicitor, but in my case I was satisfied with the outcome and suspect it was resolved quicker than had I used a solicitor.
> 
> To the OP - I bet you're feeling it this morning You have my sympathy and best wishes for a speedy recovery and resolution of your claim.


 

Yeah, I am feeling it today.....and all last night. No sleep at all as I just can't get comfortable. I'm off to see the doctor today to get him to sign me off work for next week, and get something to help me sleep. Phone British cycling this morning to start the ball rolling. Collecting the bike at lunchtime with my wife, and dropping it off at the shop for estimates etc...We'll see where this all goes, but hopefully it won't drag on too long.

Thanks all for the messages of support.

J


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2012)

Nightmare. BC Solicitors are thorough though !

Hope you get the new bike sorted ASAP.


----------



## thefollen (30 Mar 2012)

That really sucks. Wishing you a speedy recovery. A corsa too, I'd imagine your bike's probably worth more. Hope it's all fixed (or a new one paid for) on their insurance soon.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (30 Mar 2012)

glad your still in one piece! lovely looking bike its a shame really!

hope you get better soon


----------



## Jdratcliffe (30 Mar 2012)

Sorry to hear this can only echo the comments above - speedy healing, and though bikes are our pride and joy they are replaceable!... need pic of the bike after.. and ofcourse what you hoping to replace it with!


----------



## Wobblers (30 Mar 2012)

I go down that road often enough. It's very fast, and I'm glad you got off so lightly.

Getting the BC solicitors on the case is definitely the right thing to do.

Heal quickly and look forward to the new bike.


----------



## jdtate101 (31 Mar 2012)

Dropped the bike off at the shop. Front forks and head tube show signs of impact with the car, not cracked but the paint is smashed. The mechanic said the only way to be sure it wasn't cracked would be to x-ray the bike (very expensive). He also said any shunt at the speed which I hit her, he would recommend a replacement frame. To quote him "It's just not worth the risk of the bike folding under you at 35mph downhill...that's when you get killed!!" So he's going to recommend it's a write off. I will be able to save some bits/bobs (Cassette, GSC-10, Pedals) but it looks like I'm going to have to get a whole new bike. BC lawyers have been in touch and said they have sent the paperwork out. Police called and have charged the woman with "driving without due care and attention". She may also have to do a driver improvement course. She has accepted ful liability, so I hope the other insurance company will play ball quickly.

Injuries healing up, road rash is much better, but that first bath was very painful. Strangely it's my hamstrings that hurt the most now. I probably tensed up prior to the hit and have over stressed them, but it's agony whenever I have to move my legs using those muscles.

Doctor gave me some sleeping tablets so at least I've managed a full nights sleep. I'm off to the bike shop today to talk it over with them, so will take some pictures.

Thx all for the kind words...

James


----------



## her_welshness (31 Mar 2012)

So glad to hear that you are healing well jdtate and that everything is falling into place. Sounds like sleeping pills are the way to go whilst your hamstrings are feeling it and your mind is replaying it.


----------



## DCLane (31 Mar 2012)

Good to hear you're not badly hurt. Hopefully the bike can be replaced quickly.

The driver improvement programmes, if run properly, do seem to work. The classroom stuff isn't great but time with a driving instructor is *

* that's from me who went on one in 2008 after an incident


----------



## jdtate101 (31 Mar 2012)

I'm going to replace the bike before the payment comes in as talking to another cyclist who used BC, said it can take a long time, and I don't wish to miss the season. He's inspected my old bike and both the forks and head tube are cracked, so it's defiantly a write off.


----------



## jonny jeez (31 Mar 2012)

swift recovery. As has already been said, the bike can be replaced, so I'm glad you are ok ish.

PS, like the adjusted signature!


----------



## Headgardener (31 Mar 2012)

I know that area too as my first six years were spent on the Weoley Castle estate just off the square and we used to visit my grandparents, who lived not far from the other end of that road near the Barnes Hill island, regularly after we moved away.


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2012)

As in replacement - if you don't have another, and you can afford a replacement, do it. Liability admitted in my case - bike helmet costs paid in 6 weeks.... the rest is another story - long term injuries for me - 3 1/4 years.

Be very careful about your shoulder and other soft tissue.

Like the LBS says, if there is paint stress, then there will be frame stress = NEW.


----------



## jds_1981 (31 Mar 2012)

Blimey, that was a s3xy bike


----------



## mgarl10024 (31 Mar 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> She then carries on down the side road with me on the bonnet for a good 20yrds before hitting the breaks and dumping me onto the road. She then drives rounds me and off down the road for a further 20yrds and parks up.


 
Wow. Just wow.


----------



## wintonbina (1 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Will be contacting British Cycling first thing tomorrow. Luckily my mate owns the Pinarello dealership in Birmingham, so has agreed to sort it all for me (writing statements for the insurance companies as to the structural worthiness of the bike, costs etc...). I think this one is an open and shut case (the police seemed to think so too). I will be asking for her to be charged if possible. I'm not vindictive by nature, but I REALLY hate motorists who don't look. Seen far too many SMIDSY's where the cyclist got screwed up, all for the sake of a 1 or 2 sec visual check!!


.
Don't hold your breath with the Police re charging the driver. similar happened to me & they weren't bothered! And the 3rd party are trying to wiggle out of a new bike quoting wear & tear! So good luck but on the plus side I'm glad you were not too badly injured.


----------



## wintonbina (1 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Dropped the bike off at the shop. Front forks and head tube show signs of impact with the car, not cracked but the paint is smashed. The mechanic said the only way to be sure it wasn't cracked would be to x-ray the bike (very expensive). He also said any shunt at the speed which I hit her, he would recommend a replacement frame. To quote him "It's just not worth the risk of the bike folding under you at 35mph downhill...that's when you get killed!!" So he's going to recommend it's a write off. I will be able to save some bits/bobs (Cassette, GSC-10, Pedals) but it looks like I'm going to have to get a whole new bike. BC lawyers have been in touch and said they have sent the paperwork out. Police called and have charged the woman with "driving without due care and attention". She may also have to do a driver improvement course. She has accepted ful liability, so I hope the other insurance company will play ball quickly.
> 
> Injuries healing up, road rash is much better, but that first bath was very painful. Strangely it's my hamstrings that hurt the most now. I probably tensed up prior to the hit and have over stressed them, but it's agony whenever I have to move my legs using those muscles.
> 
> ...


Good result! Hope the rest works out, Tony


----------



## downfader (1 Apr 2012)

Nothing much to add other than heal up soon!! And best of luck with the claim.

She deserves to be taken off the road in all honesty.


----------



## jdtate101 (2 Apr 2012)

Well 4 days in and I can almost walk properly again. The accident has had one unexpected side effect. I have a fallen arch in the right foot and a bunion which is usually kept in check by wearing an insole. Because I have been limping about my foot has been working in a different mechanical fashion and the bunion has flared up and is now very painful. Should be gone in two days, but another annoying thing to deal with. Accident and bike report almost completed ready to send to BC. Just need to take a trip out to the accident spot to take some photo's of the location and sight lines.
Had to phone the woman driver for her insurance policy number yesterday, not once did she ask if I was ok. In fact she sounded annoyed with me and was trying to goad me into accepting some of the blame. I assumed she may be recording it as she fumbled about for a long time when I said who I was. I just stuck to the line of "please can I have your insurance details" and when she probed further, "I wish to let the legal companies deal with that matter".

Anyway, it's almost all done with now. Soon the fun part comes of choosing a new bike .


----------



## Jdratcliffe (2 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Anyway, it's almost all done with now. Soon the fun part comes of choosing a new bike .


 
Glad your feeling better and yea to a shopping trip !


----------



## Drew Stevenson (2 Apr 2012)

I had a real lucky escape a couple of weeks ago coming down a pretty steep hill probably doing 25 30 mph acutally covering my brakes when a car that I could see coming out do do a right turn , never seen me tried to get round while braking bounced on bonnet on to the road. I was pretty well shaken up but was extremely lucky in the fact that I was not seriously hurt. the owner of the car probably got a bigger fright than me, bike is a write off but I will give the driver the credit that he informed his insurance company almost immedeiatly now waiting on a settlement my bike in comparison was a boardman hybrid no comparison to your pinarello but the fact that you & myself can get other bikes is the main factor.The inconvenience of not having a bike is begining to become a bit frustrating as I am now able to get out & about.


----------



## jdtate101 (2 Apr 2012)

Drew Stevenson said:


> I had a real lucky escape a couple of weeks ago coming down a pretty steep hill probably doing 25 30 mph acutally covering my brakes when a car that I could see coming out do do a right turn , never seen me tried to get round while braking bounced on bonnet on to the road. I was pretty well shaken up but was extremely lucky in the fact that I was not seriously hurt. the owner of the car probably got a bigger fright than me, bike is a write off but I will give the driver the credit that he informed his insurance company almost immedeiatly now waiting on a settlement my bike in comparison was a boardman hybrid no comparison to your pinarello but the fact that you & myself can get other bikes is the main factor.The inconvenience of not having a bike is begining to become a bit frustrating as I am now able to get out & about.


 

Sounds like you also had a lucky escape too....


----------



## downfader (2 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Well 4 days in and I can almost walk properly again. The accident has had one unexpected side effect. I have a fallen arch in the right foot and a bunion which is usually kept in check by wearing an insole. Because I have been limping about my foot has been working in a different mechanical fashion and the bunion has flared up and is now very painful. Should be gone in two days, but another annoying thing to deal with. Accident and bike report almost completed ready to send to BC. Just need to take a trip out to the accident spot to take some photo's of the location and sight lines.
> Had to phone the woman driver for her insurance policy number yesterday, not once did she ask if I was ok. In fact she sounded annoyed with me and was trying to goad me into accepting some of the blame. I assumed she may be recording it as she fumbled about for a long time when I said who I was. I just stuck to the line of "please can I have your insurance details" and when she probed further, "I wish to let the legal companies deal with that matter".
> 
> Anyway, it's almost all done with now. Soon the fun part comes of choosing a new bike .


 
The driver that hit me avoided me for several days. It took 9 attempts to get him to listen to reason and hand over his insurance details. I told him I didnt want to have to go to the Police and tell them he's not providing and just putting the phone down on me or making excuses.

You did the right thing - keep it simple and let the solicitors/insurers deal with the mess. You're not her mate, she's not your's and neither of you have to do anyone any favours - polite and business-like is the best way to go.


----------



## MickL (2 Apr 2012)

Hope you heel quickly jdtate101


----------



## jdtate101 (2 Apr 2012)

Ok picture time. Not the bike or myself, but the scene of the crime...As you can see there is no way she should have not seen me.

1) Drivers level view up the road from the central reservation. I was approaching towards the camera down the hill.






2) Close up of Nigel Ave. I got dumped off the bonnet by the Virgin Van.





3) View into Nigel Ave from the central Reservation Area.





4) View from entrance to Nigel Ave up the B4121. I would have been coming towards the camera.





5) View towards the A38 from entrance to Nigel Ave. My direction of travel.


----------



## DCLane (2 Apr 2012)

That's a clear and open junction. No wonder she's being charged.

Hopefully it can all be sorted quickly and you heal faster.


----------



## benb (2 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Anyway, it's almost all done with now. Soon the fun part comes of choosing a new bike .


 
Every cloud!


----------



## downfader (2 Apr 2012)

I would politely enquire to the Police that the driver awareness course covers vulnerable road users and how to read the road. It seems to vary from area to area.


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Apr 2012)

Well, it's now in the hands of the lawyers. All the stuff and estimates have gone off in the post. Been having a long chat with my local bike shop and have struck a great deal on the replacement, getting a Dogma frame .


----------



## cloggsy (4 Apr 2012)

Best of luck getting this sorted. I hope it doesn't drag on for months/years like some other claims have in the past. If she's being charged, then iut should be relatively quick (one would hope?)


----------



## Jdratcliffe (4 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Well, it's now in the hands of the lawyers. All the stuff and estimates have gone off in the post. Been having a long chat with my local bike shop and have struck a great deal on the replacement, getting a Dogma frame .


ooo nice in black i hope!  you manage to save any bits or you going full new rebuild?


----------



## jdtate101 (4 Apr 2012)

Jdratcliffe said:


> ooo nice in black i hope!  you manage to save any bits or you going full new rebuild?


 
Got the sky frameset, going for partial rebuild. Eventually to go full DA over 2012-2013. Can't afford Di2, so it's going to be pure mechanical. Thought about UDi2, but TBA I'd rather have DA.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (5 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Got the sky frameset, going for partial rebuild. Eventually to go full DA over 2012-2013. Can't afford Di2, so it's going to be pure mechanical. Thought about UDi2, but TBA I'd rather have DA.


 

oo nice yea tbh i like the look of UDi2 due to the cost of Di2 but dont know if i'd trust it completely... why do you prefer DA over Ultegra?

we will need pictures when its finished OFC :-) - how you feeling now, or is the shopping/rebuilding helping to distract you?


----------



## jdtate101 (5 Apr 2012)

Got out on the winter bike today (CAADX6). Was ok but still had the odd twinge, but I would have stopped if it felt wrong. Did 30miles at a decent pace and threw in a 14% climb for good measure.

http://app.strava.com/activities/6237471#

The main reason why I didn't go for UDi2 was the Dogma frame sets that are interior cabling are much more expensive than external mechanical frames, and I was only offered the great deal on the mechanical one, hence the costs were prohibitive. With a bit of arm twisting and some favours thrown in (I'm doing some computer work for him on his website and networking) me and the shop owner have struck a deal for full DA from day one....so I'm mega happy.

In time I'm going to take the rescued bits of Ultegra from the smashed bike, buy a medium spec frame set (probably another brand) and make up a full bike and sell it second hand, and re-coup some of the money from the full DA buy, but that will take some time to do. Still, a nice little side project for the future.


----------



## downfader (5 Apr 2012)

Dogmas are a good choice imo. Lovely looking bikes and proven in-race.


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Apr 2012)

And here's the happy ending to the story (well so far....). Fresh from the shop this afternoon.







Bit of a rubbish photo (thank you iPhone), but you get the idea. Comes with:

Full DA groupset (53/39)
Deda Newton Shallow bars and Deda Stem
Mavic Carbone SL wheels (new front , but same rear as from my crashed bike...but new DA cassette 12/25)
Selle Italia Seat

Itching to get out on it, but weather is rubbish and my right leg is still a little bit sore, but by this weekend it's game on!!!


----------



## RaRa (11 Apr 2012)

Wow - that is a very nice looking bike.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (11 Apr 2012)

RaRa said:


> Wow - that is a very nice looking bike.


+1 very nice * dreamy sigh one day


----------



## BrumJim (11 Apr 2012)

If you go out on it, you'll only break it. Best off giving it to me instead.


----------



## wintonbina (11 Apr 2012)

I'm impressed! Does this mean that the 3rd party have paid out already? If so thats brilliant! I'm still waiting for mine  from Feb 3rd and still no news!
Brilliant looking bike though hope you have many, many untroubled miles togetherTony


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Apr 2012)

BrumJim said:


> If you go out on it, you'll only break it. Best off giving it to me instead.


 
Ha Ha ...nice try.


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Apr 2012)

wintonbina said:


> I'm impressed! Does this mean that the 3rd party have paid out already? If so thats brilliant! I'm still waiting for mine  from Feb 3rd and still no news!
> Brilliant looking bike though hope you have many, many untroubled miles togetherTony


 
Afraid not yet...This one's out of my savings. I'm pushing for an interim payment to cover the costs of the old bike (estimates submitted by the shop), which will offset most of what the Dogma cost.


----------



## downfader (11 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Afraid not yet...This one's out of my savings. I'm pushing for an interim payment to cover the costs of the old bike (estimates submitted by the shop), which will offset most of what the Dogma cost.


Thats what I had to do with my crash a few years back. Needed the bike to get to work so used my savings too.

Keep the old bike is my advice, incase the devi... I mean insurer wants to look it over.


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Apr 2012)

downfader said:


> Thats what I had to do with my crash a few years back. Needed the bike to get to work so used my savings too.
> 
> Keep the old bike is my advice, incase the devi... I mean insurer wants to look it over.


 
Yep, it's safe and sound at the shop, will remain there until this whole chapter is all done. Once the insurance part is done, I'll strip it of parts and then start to build a new bike with a new frame, eventually to sell.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2012)

Nice result so far. It's a annoyance of mine having to have to pay out for replacement - this doesn't happen with car insurance - it get's fixed.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> And here's the happy ending to the story (well so far....). Fresh from the shop this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pure bicycle porn.


----------



## Trickedem (12 Apr 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Pure bicycle porn.


The blue and black one is not bad either. But the enclosed chain on the red one is much more sensible


----------



## jdtate101 (12 Apr 2012)

Took it for a lunchtime spin today.

First impressions is that it's a much more comfortable bike than my old Quattro, which might be something to do with the 1.5cm less reach (dogma is a 56cm, quattro was a 57.5cm). It also seems to soak up a lot more of the road buzz and just sort of 'floats' down the road. On climbs I did notice the step up from compact to double, but not as much as I'd imagined. Actually it seemed faster and easier using the double. That may be perception, but I think when standing I was tending to spin out on the compact. Set a PB on one of my regular climbs on my first attempt on the dogma. I didn't push too hard as I got caught in a hail storm, but the legs seem ok now and no twinges or discomfort, so I think the worst is behind me.

Anyway a slightly better shot:


----------



## Jdratcliffe (12 Apr 2012)

*swoons looking good.. glad you feeling better hope the insurance payout is speedy in the mean time enjoy the ride looks a beauty!


----------



## MisterStan (12 Apr 2012)

Stop it, i'm running out of tissues.


----------



## benb (12 Apr 2012)

It's a lovely bike. Personally I don't like letters plastered all over bikes - I would just like the blue and black.


----------



## jdtate101 (12 Apr 2012)

benb said:


> It's a lovely bike. Personally I don't like letters plastered all over bikes - I would just like the blue and black.


 
Thinking of de-badging the wheels as I think they are a bit too 'bling' for the bike. Gonna go for a stealthy black rim.


----------



## benb (12 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Thinking of de-badging the wheels as I think they are a bit too 'bling' for the bike. Gonna go for a stealthy black rim.


 
Can I say fnarr?


----------



## jdtate101 (12 Apr 2012)

Will use some photoshop magic on the above piccy to see what it looks like first before any peeling happens.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Apr 2012)

Very nice - but I'd feel I had to cane it around everywhere on a bike like that - can you just bimble along on it ?

I like the way it is allowed in your kitchen, too.


----------



## downfader (12 Apr 2012)

How tall is the seattube? And how long the stem? Curious how the geometry compares with my Kinesis (58cm st and 100mm stem, thinking of going longer on the stem).


----------



## jdtate101 (12 Apr 2012)

Stem is 130mm, not sure of the seat tube.


----------



## paulw1969 (12 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Took it for a lunchtime spin today.
> 
> First impressions is that it's a much more comfortable bike than my old Quattro, which might be something to do with the 1.5cm less reach (dogma is a 56cm, quattro was a 57.5cm). It also seems to soak up a lot more of the road buzz and just sort of 'floats' down the road. On climbs I did notice the step up from compact to double, but not as much as I'd imagined. Actually it seemed faster and easier using the double. That may be perception, but I think when standing I was tending to spin out on the compact. Set a PB on one of my regular climbs on my first attempt on the dogma. I didn't push too hard as I got caught in a hail storm, but the legs seem ok now and no twinges or discomfort, so I think the worst is behind me.
> 
> Anyway a slightly better shot:


 agreed better photo.
Thats one sexy bike........i reckon you might be right the wheels without the writing will look better
Glad your back on a bike and riding again.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (12 Apr 2012)

That bike is absolutely stunning! Glad your almost better now

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## downfader (13 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Stem is 130mm, not sure of the seat tube.


Cool. That#s the length David Millar was riding I recently read


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Apr 2012)

Oops spoke too soon. Last two days have been in a lot of pain in the shin muscle area. Can't ride at all. I think I'm going to get some physio as I think I'm walking slightly toes out (at an angle) which is causing muscle pain. I've been advised to get another X-ray done by my doctor do I'm currently sat in A&E on one of the nicest Sundays (weather wise) for ages. GRRRR.


----------



## Crankarm (15 Apr 2012)

That bike is an advertising hoarding on wheels.


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Apr 2012)

Turns out I've got tibialis anterior tendonitis, brought on by incorrect foot posture after the accident (due to walking with a limp). Basically I've put too much strain on the tendons and muscle that controls the flexing of the ankle. The only cure is rest, so no riding for a week or so. As I can't ride today I'm going to put my feet up and watch the Amstel Gold Race instead.


----------



## downfader (16 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Turns out I've got tibialis anterior tendonitis, brought on by incorrect foot posture after the accident (due to walking with a limp). Basically I've put too much strain on the tendons and muscle that controls the flexing of the ankle. The only cure is rest, so no riding for a week or so. As I can't ride today I'm going to put my feet up and watch the Amstel Gold Race instead.


 
That makes sense. Sound advice, come back fitter and stronger when you've healed fully.


----------



## jdtate101 (18 Jun 2012)

Been a while since the accident, but today was the first major hurdle cleared. The other party's insurer has agreed to cover all material costs submitted without any haggling and has sent a cheque in the post. At least my material costs are now covered which is a MAJOR weight off my mind. They have also offered a paltry sum for the injury side, which I rejected, so will have to have an interview with an independent doctor to assess the level of the claim. This could take up to another 6 months to settle, but I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Been a while since the accident, but today was the first major hurdle cleared. The other party's insurer has agreed to cover all material costs submitted without any haggling and has sent a cheque in the post. At least my material costs are now covered which is a MAJOR weight off my mind. They have also offered a paltry sum for the injury side, which I rejected, so will have to have an interview with an independent doctor to assess the level of the claim. This could take up to another 6 months to settle, but I'm not in a hurry.


 
Glad you are on the mend. Don't hold your breath for the injury side. 3.5 years it took for me.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jun 2012)

+1, out of interest what is the going rate for injuries you have sustained (OP)?


----------



## Melonfish (19 Jun 2012)

i was a passenger in a car that was rear ended stopping at a roundabout and i've been waiting for over a year now. my claim is completely without doubt they just draw it out to justify costs methinks.
hope they bump your injury money up! good news on the costs tho!


----------



## gambatte (19 Jun 2012)

And yet......
Sister-in-law. She's sat at a junction, with a taxi in front. Momentary lapse of concentration and the car rolls forward. Impact of whatever momentum a car can gain, rolling over 1'-18"
At the time, no plod, no damage to car, no damage to driver or passenger.
Within 24 hours there's damage to all 3.
Insurance company tells her they believe that there was no damage. But it's cheaper to pay out than to dispute it.
less than 2 months later, including various offer refusals by the passenger. it's all sorted and the insurer is down £8,000


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> +1, out of interest what is the going rate for injuries you have sustained (OP)?


They have offered £1500 for a quick settlement. My solicitor has hinted that he thinks this is all I can expect, yet my brother gets £5K for whiplash last year when someone rear ended his car? Given the fact that I'm now pretty much fully healed without any discomfort when I ride or run, I'm tempted to just take the offer and close the book on this chapter. My main concern was to get my material costs covered, which they have been. What do others think, is this offer realistic or just a joke (I have no real frame of reference as I've never made a claim before)?


----------



## benb (19 Jun 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> They have offered £1500 for a quick settlement. My solicitor has hinted that he thinks this is all I can expect, yet my brother gets £5K for whiplash last year when someone rear ended his car? Given the fact that I'm now pretty much fully healed without any discomfort when I ride or run, I'm tempted to just take the offer and close the book on this chapter. My main concern was to get my material costs covered, which they have been. What do others think, is this offer realistic or just a joke (I have no real frame of reference as I've never made a claim before)?


 
Suppose there's no harm in rejecting that and see what they come back with? I am not an expert though, so you probably shouldn't listen to me.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jun 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> They have offered £1500 for a quick settlement. My solicitor has hinted that he thinks this is all I can expect, yet my brother gets £5K for whiplash last year when someone rear ended his car? Given the fact that I'm now pretty much fully healed without any discomfort when I ride or run, I'm tempted to just take the offer and close the book on this chapter. My main concern was to get my material costs covered, which they have been. What do others think, is this offer realistic or just a joke (I have no real frame of reference as I've never made a claim before)?


 
As far as I can see you are holding out because of what you might get based on your brothers payout. This tells me you are not holding out because you have suffered financially/mentally more than £1500.

Morally you should accept.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2012)

Whiplash is £1500 with healing in a few months. You might get a little for the cuts and abrasions.

How it works is the main injury gets the full amount according to the JSB guidelines, then secondary maybe gets half the value of its guide rate, third one a quarter.

My main one was my shoulder, then came the back problems for 18 months, then the myofacial pain in my muscles. Shoulder got full whack, but the others came to about half the main injury. I could have held out for care and assistance additions, but to be frank, I'm more or less ok now, not 100 percent, but the stress of the claim process can be hard work, so I settled. Huge relief. I can go and fall off my bike now without worrying about the claim.


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Jun 2012)

I have decided to settle for the amount offered. As I had no frame of reference (and my solicitor kept saying they couldn't tell me if it was an acceptable amount..legally) I had no way of knowing if it was good or bad, but having spoken to another friend on the phone, who also happens to be a personal injury solicitor, he said this was about average in this sort of case, so I have decided to just end it as quickly as possible and move on and draw a line under it all.


----------



## Crankarm (21 Jun 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> I have decided to settle for the amount offered. As I had no frame of reference (and my solicitor kept saying they couldn't tell me if it was an acceptable amount..legally) I had no way of knowing if it was good or bad, but having spoken to another friend on the phone, who also happens to be a personal injury solicitor, he said this was about average in this sort of case, so I have decided to just end it as quickly as possible and move on and draw a line under it all.


 
I was going to say reject it as it is the first offer? I would except their 3rd or 4th offer which is what I did when I was knocked down the first time. The final offer, the 4th, that I accepted was a massive increase on their first offer which was frankly derisory and I believe was made by the other's insurer to test what sort of claimant you were whether you would roll over or be a tougheee holding out for the full amount. You only get one bite of the cherry so to speak. Your solicitor's negotiating skills are key at this stage.


----------



## simon.r (21 Jun 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> They have offered £1500 for a quick settlement. My solicitor has hinted that he thinks this is all I can expect, yet my brother gets £5K for whiplash last year when someone rear ended his car? Given the fact that I'm now pretty much fully healed without any discomfort when I ride or run, I'm tempted to just take the offer and close the book on this chapter. My main concern was to get my material costs covered, which they have been. What do others think, is this offer realistic or just a joke (I have no real frame of reference as I've never made a claim before)?


 
I settled for £1300 (+ material costs) after being knocked off a while ago. Obviously no two injuries are the same, but without reading the whole thread again it sounds like mine were of the same sort of magnitude as yours - visit to A and E, on crutches for a week or two, very painful for a few days, quite painful for a few weeks (subcutaneous hemotoma and road rash / bruising), prescribed strong co-codamol, but no (apparent) lasting injuries.


----------



## jdtate101 (21 Jun 2012)

simon.r said:


> I settled for £1300 (+ material costs) after being knocked off a while ago. Obviously no two injuries are the same, but without reading the whole thread again it sounds like mine were of the same sort of magnitude as yours - visit to A and E, on crutches for a week or two, very painful for a few days, quite painful for a few weeks (subcutaneous hemotoma and road rash / bruising), prescribed strong co-codamol, but no (apparent) lasting injuries.


 
That's about the size of it.


----------

